# Lights On Haunt Walk Thru in North Wales, PA



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Peeps.

This year I would like to extend an offer to my local haunters to come see my home haunt prior to Halloween. I live in Montgomery County in North Wales, PA.

My haunt consists of: An elaborate thunder/lightning display (Using multiple Lights Alive Controllers powering over a dozen spot/flood lights timed to a powerful thunder soundtrack), Multiple props inside and out, and a custom 16' x 16' dungeon built in my two car garage.
If you are interested in touring it at night or during the day, it's appointment only. PM me your name, cell, email address, and location and I'd love to meet and talk shop with you!

--THe HaLLoWeeN SNoB--


----------

